# Lack of Complaints with 20.2



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Usually there is a thread with a huge list of gripes about the latest software update.
I'm not seeing that this time around, especially since we have a major release going from 14.9 to 20.2.

We also seem to have an advocate from Tivo watching this forum, which we haven't had before.

It seems to me that Margret from Tivo should be in charge of all future updates as she seems to listen to her customers.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

My only complaint is that yesterday my TiVo Premiere (with 20.2) became unresponsive to remote commands (or very very slow). I did a chat session with TiVo after unplugging and rebooting didn't work. They had me do a "Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play" sequence and it seemed to help afterwards.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

List of changes, enhancements, features are being collected in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

There are still things wrong with 20.2 (hate the "deadness" of the backgrounds), but overall it's a large step forward after almost two years of punishing silence, so it's probably a bit of shellshock and not wanting to look a gift horse in the mouth.

The single largest problem remaining is the complete omission of Parental Controls from the HDUI. If you want/need them, you are forced to be 100% SDUI, losing pretty much all the reasons to upgrade (except transfer speed).


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

My only complaint is that I didn't sign up for early rollout, and only one of my four Premieres has it. Want to stream here in TWC-occupied territory.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

donnoh said:


> We also seem to have an advocate from Tivo watching this forum, which we haven't had before.


There is a difference between reading the Forum and posting in it. Rest assured hardly a post goes by that TiVo isn't aware of.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

lafos said:


> My only complaint is that I didn't sign up for early rollout, and only one of my four Premieres has it. Want to stream here in TWC-occupied territory.


Ahhhh! So you had to sign up for the new update? Wonder how long it will be for those of us who didn't?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

My two updated the first day. Call me very happy with this update so far.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

There's not a lot of complaints because there aren't a lot of major issues that came with this release. In fact, there doesn't seem to be any major bugs introduced in 20.2. There are some new minor issues with the HD UI changes but nothing that keeps the TiVo from working.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

No complaints so far just one worry. When pressing TIVO buttton I saw twice now a "Blue Round Circle" for a about 2 seconds. I thought it was going to freeze. Other than that nothing.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

lafos said:


> My only complaint is that I didn't sign up for early rollout, and only one of my four Premieres has it. Want to stream here in TWC-occupied territory.


You know you can call Tivo and request 20.2, right? I did it with my 3 Premieres. Had it within 3 days of calling :up:


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

NO FILTERS in live TV, i'm still looking for an answer to that.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> NO FILTERS in live TV, i'm still looking for an answer to that.


I posted in the change log thread with a link to the tweet from Tivodesign. They will come back just no eta.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

MC Hammer said:


> You know you can call Tivo and request 20.2, right? I did it with my 3 Premieres. Had it within 3 days of calling :up:


If you send a really nice email to Margret she just might add you to the priority list.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

gtrogue said:


> If you send a really nice email to Margret she just might add you to the priority list.


Like I said, I called tech support and had it within 72 hours. Seems priority enough for me.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Only complaint is that I don't have it.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

My biggest complaint is that the onscreen clock has been ruined. I still stare at the lower right side of screen wondering what time is it? Yeah, I know there's a clock in the menus, but I spend less than 5 minutes a day looking through the menus.

The speed upgrade is nice, but the lack of fluidity (slow redraws, etc.) between menu screens and also in the new guides is pretty jarring. This makes 20.2 feel more like a beta than major release. 

If I were TiVo for the next release, I would just do bug fixes, get rid of new unwanted "features" introduced in 14.9.2.2 and 20.2 plus polish up the interface. After that I'd add more features.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

lujan said:


> My only complaint is that yesterday my TiVo Premiere (with 20.2) became unresponsive to remote commands (or very very slow). I did a chat session with TiVo after unplugging and rebooting didn't work. They had me do a "Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play" sequence and it seemed to help afterwards.


when did the update hit your Tivo?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> when did the update hit your Tivo?


Monday night (after sending a note to Margaret on Sunday, a week ago) because I saw it on Tuesday evening.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

mrsean said:


> The speed upgrade is nice, but the lack of fluidity (slow redraws, etc.) between menu screens and also in the new guides is pretty jarring. This makes 20.2 feel more like a beta than major release.


As a TivoHD user I've been waiting for the Premiere to be updated to a usable level. It seems like 20.2 might be there for me. But as a TivoHD user I don't understand what you mean by "lack of fluidity". What do you mean? Do you think this is a deal breaker? Should I hold out a little longer?


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Thunderclap said:


> As a TivoHD user I've been waiting for the Premiere to be updated to a usable level.


I found the Premiere usable since day one. With the latest release your viewing experience isn't altered. As a whole it's virtually identical unless you go looking for changes. I have used it for a while and my life or TV habits haven't changed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Thunderclap said:


> But as a TivoHD user I don't understand what you mean by "lack of fluidity". What do you mean? Do you think this is a deal breaker? Should I hold out a little longer?


He is talking about the overall speed and feel of the HDUI. If you have never used it, it is hard to describe. Navigating and selecting things, and screen updates are not as fast as the SDUI. There have been many improvements, and I expect there will be more.

Some people are more sensitive to or intolerant of pauses and delays in the user interfaces of devices than other people. I happen to be one of the less tolerant types of people. I have forced myself to start using the HDUI with the 20.2 update and find myself adjusting (where before I simply could not), but still frustrated as a very long-term user of the SDUI. It is certainly packed with more features, and is much nicer looking; but I am a function-over-form type of person.

Like I already said in response to your thread you created, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481760 , it is impossible for someone else to tell you if you should wait or not, because we are not you  I can say that up until 14.9 came out, I considered my upgrade from a TiVo HD (series 3) to the Premiere (series 4) to be mostly a waste of money. TiVo's recent changes are starting to change my opinion...


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

spoke with a tech uesterday an she informed me there were no e mailed available for the pending update, just a ploy on Tivo is see if any interest was there


----------



## bobster954 (Aug 15, 2011)

well, my tivo takes much longer to navigate things.
the banner display does not go away quickly, no matter the setting, forcing me to get in the habit of using the clear key.

the update completely wiped out my pre selected channel list that took forever to go through all 900+ channels and deselect those I do not get.

all in all, the interface is nicer though.

don't know anything about streaming, only have one.

there are some odd bugs that bring up the wrong options when you press certain buttons during a display, but you get used to it.

I don't really use it except to records shows, surf channels, pause, watch pre-recorded..that is about it...and just like the other dvrs in the market it works about the same.

really cannot believe they do not allow you to search for a specific channel, but it is nice they allow sort alphabetically to help me find something quicker...


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't have it so i'll have to complain about that too. I just sent a very nice email to Margaret, we'll see what happens.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrsean said:


> My biggest complaint is that the onscreen clock has been ruined. I still stare at the lower right side of screen wondering what time is it? Yeah, I know there's a clock in the menus, but I spend less than 5 minutes a day looking through the menus.
> 
> The speed upgrade is nice, but the lack of fluidity (slow redraws, etc.) between menu screens and also in the new guides is pretty jarring. This makes 20.2 feel more like a beta than major release.
> 
> If I were TiVo for the next release, I would just do bug fixes, get rid of new unwanted "features" introduced in 14.9.2.2 and 20.2 plus polish up the interface. After that I'd add more features.


Hit the info button and there is your time. The same as it's always been.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Charles R said:


> I found the Premiere usable since day one. With the latest release your viewing experience isn't altered. As a whole it's virtually identical unless you go looking for changes. I have used it for a while and my life or TV habits haven't changed.


My habits have changed with v20.2 because of MRS. Now I don't transfer content anymore, I just stream it to the box at the TV I'm watching.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Part of the reason there are few complaints is because Tivo has participated in the forum this time around. People know they are being heard. I don't know if Margret is here because she wants to be or higher ups are telling her to be but her presence (or Jerry or Pony or any of the other) vets make a big difference.

There was a time when Tivo was one of the few companies who interacted with their users this way. Now it done regularly via Facebook/Twitter but not many companies were doing what Tivo did on an internet forum back in 1999/2000. Not only did they invent the DVR standard, I believe they also invented some social networking standards. They have let both fall to the wayside over the years but I am beginning to have faith they can get it back.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> Part of the reason there are few complaints is because Tivo has participated in the forum this time around. People know they are being heard. I don't know if Margret is here because she wants to be or higher ups are telling her to be but her presence (or Jerry or Pony or any of the other) vets make a big difference.
> 
> There was a time when Tivo was one of the few companies who interacted with their users this way. Now it done regularly via Facebook/Twitter but not many companies were doing what Tivo did on an internet forum back in 1999/2000. Not only did they invent the DVR standard, I believe they also invented some social networking standards. They have let both fall to the wayside over the years but I am beginning to have faith they can get it back.


I disagree about the reason there are few complaints. The reason fewer people complain is because there are fewer problems with this release than there have been in the past.
I'm hopeful that Tivo has learned a lesson and that someone has learned that you have to listen to your customers in order to fix it.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

donnoh said:


> I disagree about the reason there are few complaints. The reason fewer people complain is because there are fewer problems with this release than there have been in the past.
> I'm hopeful that Tivo has learned a lesson and that someone has learned that you have to listen to your customers in order to fix it.


For me personally, knowing that Tivo is listening makes me not want to make a big deal about the small issues that do exist. They are visible and active and we know they hear the issues. We did not know that before when they never communicated with us.

I have a few small complaints. They are documented in that other thread. In the past, I probably would have made a separate complaint thread about it or at least said something negative about Tivo.

For this release, I know Margret (and I hope others) have paid attention. Margret even went so far to solicit a community change log. At the very least Margret is paying attention. There are many knowledgeable people here and Tivo can learn a lot from them.

I remember years ago when a forum member came up with a solution to fix a daylight savings time issue that Tivo was unable to fix. Tivo gave them a big thanks because their engineers had literally not thought of it. I can't find the thread or I would post it.

I have been a member of this forum for ten years. In my mind, Tivo's participation on this forum is part of my Tivo service.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Can some of you guys take a look at the first aired date of first run shows in the guide? All the first aired dates are a day behind.
A quick look forward and back through the guide shows that all first run shows have the same problem.
If you look at a recorded shows details from My Shows the first aired date is correct but wrong in the guide.
For example, Conan was new tonight. In the guide for tonights episode the first aired date is 1/16/12. In the show details in My Shows the first aired date is 1/17/12.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

gtrogue said:


> Can some of you guys take a look at the first aired date of first run shows in the guide? All the first aired dates are a day behind.
> A quick look forward and back through the guide shows that all first run shows have the same problem.
> If you look at a recorded shows details from My Shows the first aired date is correct but wrong in the guide.
> For example, Conan was new tonight. In the guide for tonights episode the first aired date is 1/16/12. In the show details in My Shows the first aired date is 1/17/12.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Margret tweeted that they would be fixing that.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

My TiVo Premiere was in my basement "home theater" and I had not used it much lately and been away from the forums for a few weeks. I was surprised by the look and feel changes that came my way last week with the 20.2 update - I have liked my Premiere since day 1 and it keeps getting better. With these latest changes, I had to move the Premiere to the family room where it gets used much more - and I sent the TiVoHD to the basement. Thanks for the update, TiVo!

My only complaint: now that streaming is there I am sort of itching to sell the TiVoHD and buy another Premiere instead.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I have to say I have had no issues with 20.2. 

I did see a slight glitch that was funny though this morning that I never seen happen before. 

COX had to send a hit to my tuning adapter, It brought up a message saying my tuner adapter was disconnected, then a message saying a tuning adapter was connected. It was one of the message windows in the SDUI. I clicked ok on it and was sent back to the HDUI Home Page. The SDUI remained in the Picture In Picture.  Tried to take a picture of it, but by the time I got my camera and aimed it it bounced back to live tv. The SDUI was in the PiP for about 30 seconds.

I think this happened because there were two back to back messages that forced them selves on the screen. so when I hit select on the second one, it was still showing the first one for what ever reason in the PiP box


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Thunderclap said:


> As a TivoHD user I've been waiting for the Premiere to be updated to a usable level. It seems like 20.2 might be there for me. But as a TivoHD user I don't understand what you mean by "lack of fluidity". What do you mean? Do you think this is a deal breaker? Should I hold out a little longer?


Sorry for the late reply. By "lack of fludity", I was talking about the transitions between menu screens and the guides. This is a pretty minor cosmetic fix that will probrary be refined over time. It's certainly nowhere significant as compared to the speed boost that 20.2 brings.

I wouldn't hestiate upgrading to a Premere now. If you can afford it go for the Elite. TiVo should discontinue the regular Premiere IMO and just stick with the XL reduced to current Premiere pricing and the Elite.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

mrsean said:


> I wouldn't hestiate upgrading to a Premere now. If you can afford it go for the Elite. TiVo should discontinue the regular Premiere IMO and just stick with the XL reduced to current Premiere pricing and the Elite.


This is a great suggestion, but I don't see Tivo doing it anytime soon. I can't afford the Elite and a Lifetime Subscription so I'm probably going to stick with the basic Premiere since together that will run me $400. That's about my budget at the moment.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mrsean said:


> I wouldn't hestiate upgrading to a Premere now. If you can afford it go for the Elite. TiVo should discontinue the regular Premiere IMO and just stick with the XL reduced to current Premiere pricing and the Elite.


If TiVo sold the Premiere XL for $99 it would be substantially lower in cost than just buying the hard drive that is in it. Effectively meaning people would buy the unit just to pull the hard drive and trash the rest. So given what is going on in the hard drive world I wouldn't expect anything with a hard drive to come down in price until hard drives do.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> If TiVo sold the Premiere XL for $99 it would be substantially lower in cost than just buying the hard drive that is in it. Effectively meaning people would buy the unit just to pull the hard drive and trash the rest. So given what is going on in the hard drive world I wouldn't expect anything with a hard drive to come down in price until hard drives do.


No, because the TiVo is and has never been available at a price of $99. If bought at $99, then it is a *down payment on a financed TiVo*.... so now add in your early termination fee to find out what the TiVo price was.

Anyway, two years later, it doesn't seem necessary to have an XL and a non XL model anymore. The two units are identical except the XL has a larger hard drive. Default drive size has increased a lot, so there is nearly zero extra expense for TiVo to make an XL "model" (price out the drives now, they cost the same or nearly so). And the Glo Remote included with the XL is pretty much a waste, since the Slide Remote (which is NOT included) is what people will want, and it is much better.

So my suggestion would be to either drop the XL model and bump the disk space in the regular Premiere, or keep the two models and lower the price of the XL and also bundle the Slide remote with it instead of the Glo remote.


----------



## TomTech (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got my Premiere after owning a Series 2 for 5 years.

My largest complaint so far is "Search By Title". The Premiere version is useless. What happen to being able to 'categorize' (refine) your search?

For example: In my Series 2 I could find out if there were any new "Old" sitcoms being broadcast by filtering my search down to 'Search By Title:Comedies:Sitcoms' and simply read through a list of all available sitcoms. None of this is available.

Been told I could use Wish-List for that, but even the suggester stated that this was not efficient.

I don't think "TiVo Knows Me" anymore!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TomTech said:


> I just got my Premiere after owning a Series 2 for 5 years.
> 
> My largest complaint so far is "Search By Title". The Premiere version is useless. What happen to being able to 'categorize' (refine) your search?


But you can. In the HDUI, when in Search, press the "A" button, then select your options. If you want to filter by category, choose that option and select which categories. I think they need MORE categories, but the option is there. It might be a bit of effort to do all that, but I like not having to enter through all the options stuff EVERY TIME I want to search for something, like we used to have to do (because 95% of the time, I search by title and want to search across everything).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

crxssi said:


> No, because the TiVo is and has never been available at a price of $99. If bought at $99, then it is a *down payment on a financed TiVo*.... so now add in your early termination fee to find out what the TiVo price was.
> 
> Anyway, two years later, it doesn't seem necessary to have an XL and a non XL model anymore. The two units are identical except the XL has a larger hard drive. Default drive size has increased a lot, so there is nearly zero extra expense for TiVo to make an XL "model" (price out the drives now, they cost the same or nearly so). And the Glo Remote included with the XL is pretty much a waste, since the Slide Remote (which is NOT included) is what people will want, and it is much better.
> 
> So my suggestion would be to either drop the XL model and bump the disk space in the regular Premiere, or keep the two models and lower the price of the XL and also bundle the Slide remote with it instead of the Glo remote.


I think you missed my point. If TiVo sold a DVR with 1TB drives in it for $99 (less at places like Amazon) people would by the DVR just to get a cheap 1TB drive. So unless TiVo would like people buying DVRs to rip apart for parts there is no way they could offer a bigger drive in whatever DVR they were selling at $99, until after drives drop in price again. Heck I bet there are more than a few Premieres that were bought only to have for spare parts specially when Amazon sold them for close to $50 at one point.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> I think you missed my point. If TiVo sold a DVR with 1TB drives in it for $99 (less at places like Amazon) people would by the DVR just to get a cheap 1TB drive. So unless TiVo would like people buying DVRs to rip apart for parts there is no way they could offer a bigger drive in whatever DVR they were selling at $99, until after drives drop in price again. Heck I bet there are more than a few Premieres that were bought only to have for spare parts specially when Amazon sold them for close to $50 at one point.


OK, I think I see what you mean. Even though the purchase price is not really what the total cost is for MOST people, one could still buy it and never activate it, so there would never be a forced early termination fee. It is a bit different than a cell phone, for example, where you can't walk out the door with your "$99" phone (which is really a $500 phone) without having already signed a contract.


----------



## TomTech (Nov 6, 2007)

I totally understand. The Premier I just setup was bought on Craigslist for $40. I expected the worst case scenario was I just bought a 320G drive for $40...

So...While on the subject of Hard Drives....I just got word from TiVo support that says they don't sell the 1TB WD External anymore...some sort of issue with them...Any clues on where to get one at the least price possible?


----------



## jaquade (Dec 7, 2003)

No Complaints only a question. I have 20.2 on both of my Premiere's, thanks to chatting with customer service and getting on the priority list. I can't MRS yet, how long after getting the updates does it take for Tivo to turn on MRS?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jaquade said:


> No Complaints only a question. I have 20.2 on both of my Premiere's, thanks to chatting with customer service and getting on the priority list. I can't MRS yet, how long after getting the updates does it take for Tivo to turn on MRS?


MRS will probably be turned on for everyone once the roll out is complete which they expect by next Wednesday.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You want complaints? I got 'em. The first three things I tried were busted, basically:

- I played my Reversi game. The display was slightly messed up, which wasn't a big deal. Then, the TiVo crashed, which was a huge deal.
- I tried transferring some programs back and forth. Two problems there:
-- Metadata is messed up in a big way. Many (in fact most) items are not transferred back to the TiVo, not even using a genuine .TiVo file pulled off of it moments before (and verified to contain the items).
-- All transfers are throttled to around 20 Mbps.

At least these are my initial experiences. Not good.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> You want complaints? I got 'em. The first three things I tried were busted, basically:
> 
> - I played my Reversi game. The display was slightly messed up, which wasn't a big deal. Then, the TiVo crashed, which was a huge deal.
> - I tried transferring some programs back and forth. Two problems there:
> ...


I don't do games, and any throttling could be to avoid hogging the network. (OK, I'm an optimist.) But bad metadata is an embarrassing problem that TiVo needs to fix. I haven't transferred anything lately, and some people may never notice, but if the data is there originally, it should be exported and imported. No excuses.

And I wish they would keep a few more data items, like the number of uncorrected errors that occurred as the show was received. That one would enable them to automatically reschedule shows that are received incomplete or with too many errors.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It doesn't matter if you do games, the bugs apply to all HME apps.

I believe I was wrong about the throttling, sorry.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> It doesn't matter if you do games, the bugs apply to all HME apps.
> 
> I believe I was wrong about the throttling, sorry.


I've been using streambaby quite a bit since 20.2 hit my premieres, haven't had a crash yet. I'll try Reversi later tonight. Are there any steps guaranteed to reproduce or will it pretty much happen on its own if I just enter and exit the app? If I can reproduce, would you find the logs, or anything else, useful?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> I've been using streambaby quite a bit since 20.2 hit my premieres, haven't had a crash yet. I'll try Reversi later tonight. Are there any steps guaranteed to reproduce or will it pretty much happen on its own if I just enter and exit the app? If I can reproduce, would you find the logs, or anything else, useful?


 Actually 20.2 did break closed captions in streambaby. That's the first HME app where I noticed 20.2 broke something. I had to make a new version of streambaby with more closed captioning options to workaround the problem. See this thread for the gory details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481529


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Actually 20.2 did break closed captions in streambaby. That's the first HME app where I noticed 20.2 broke something. I had to make a new version of streambaby with more closed captioning options to workaround the problem. See this thread for the gory details:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481529


Yeah, I'm following it already.  I don't use captions, so I'm lucky that hasn't affected me. But I was answering to william's crash report, I haven't seen any crashes with 20.2 on my two premieres, in hme apps or other areas.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> You want complaints? I got 'em. The first three things I tried were busted, basically:
> 
> - I played my Reversi game. The display was slightly messed up, which wasn't a big deal. Then, the TiVo crashed, which was a huge deal.
> - I tried transferring some programs back and forth. Two problems there:
> ...


I transferred several shows on Saturday Premiere to Premiere .Mine did seem a little slower than normal but I was getting around 70mb/s instead of the normal 80 to 90mb/s transfer rates.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I transferred several shows on Saturday Premiere to Premiere .Mine did seem a little slower than normal but I was getting around 70mb/s instead of the normal 80 to 90mb/s transfer rates.


That's what I'm seeing now, too (from a wired computer).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I thought someone, it might even be in the FAQ, said the transfers might slow down when dual core was enabled.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The transfers sped way up when dual core was enabled, which was in 14.9. Now they've come back down a little, but are still well above where they were, IIRC.



gonzotek said:


> I'll try Reversi later tonight. Are there any steps guaranteed to reproduce or will it pretty much happen on its own if I just enter and exit the app?


I've only had it crash once so far. I was able to play with no crashes later. But, I did nothing special.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> The transfers sped way up when dual core was enabled, which was in 14.9. Now they've come back down a little, but are still well above where they were, IIRC.


I thought Aaronwt was always getting the same speeds until 20.2. I believe I have always averaged around 70-80mb/s, but I will double check when I get home.

I wonder also then if they capped it to try to avoid reboots. By setting a cap, potentially couldn't they leave room for TiVo to always reach the TiVo servers?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I should say, transfers of program streams (which need to be remuxed) sped up in 14.9. I think you're right that MP4 pushes were always about that fast, but I didn't keep a record.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Eeeek! Someone decide exactly what changed with network speed so I can properly document it 

(I changed it three times so far)


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

lujan said:


> My only complaint is that yesterday my TiVo Premiere (with 20.2) became unresponsive to remote commands (or very very slow). I did a chat session with TiVo after unplugging and rebooting didn't work. They had me do a "Thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play" sequence and it seemed to help afterwards.


the rep had me to press plause an the Yivo button til they blinked three times then release to reset the remote for what ever that does


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

TomTech said:


> I totally understand. The Premier I just setup was bought on Craigslist for $40. I expected the worst case scenario was I just bought a 320G drive for $40...
> 
> So...While on the subject of Hard Drives....I just got word from TiVo support that says they don't sell the 1TB WD External anymore...some sort of issue with them...Any clues on where to get one at the least price possible?


Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...l+external+hard+drive&sprefix=wesern,aps,249#


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

Filters fix them!

Transfers If I transfer a video file from the computer to the tivo in the front room, then go into the bedroom it will not transfer from the front to the bedroom have to grab it from the computer again.

Transfer A lot of the time now you have to waite untill the transfer from the computer is finished before it will let you watch. Good thing is that the transfer is faster now tho.

This is all done with pytivo on a wired network (gig) elite front, premier bedroom, and hd other bedroom. dont know if different models is the root cause or what


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hillyard said:


> If I transfer a video file from the computer to the tivo in the front room, then go into the bedroom it will not transfer from the front to the bedroom have to grab it from the computer again.


That's not new, surely? You can't copy something out while it's being copied in.



> _A lot of the time now you have to waite untill the transfer from the computer is finished before it will let you watch._


I've never seen that. Unless you're talking about with push (web-initiated transfers)? In which case, that's also not new.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

If I transfer xyz file to the front room then later AFTER it has transfer to the front room I go to the bedroom and it wont even show on the list when viewing the front room tivo. It will show the ones that tivo recorded but not the ones transfered from the computer. The hd tivo will show it but the premier wont


----------

